# Good possibilites here



## macart52 (Apr 23, 2012)

There are a lot of surplus parts here, ie electric motors, electronic kits etc for maybe dynamo's. also a lot of gears, wheels etc.



http://www.allelectronics.com/


----------



## Stan (Apr 23, 2012)

Cryptic post.

Please tell us why you posted that link.


----------



## Maryak (Apr 23, 2012)

I agree with Stan,

Looks like spam but I will wait till the morning. No explanation then I'm sorry but its gone :'(

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Maryak (Apr 23, 2012)

macart52,

Thanks for editing your post explaining why you put it up :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## macart52 (Apr 23, 2012)

Your welcome Bob. BTW, that was an error on my part. My wife was talking to me and I just submitted it then left. Old age creepin over the back fence. I'm not losing it yet, my head is too full LOL


----------



## HYTECH (Apr 23, 2012)

I use allelectronics.com all the time. Fast shipping and great prices. Inventory changes often and they send a quarterly catalog for free. So if you see somthing you like get it and don't wait or it may not be there in the future.

Jasen


----------



## macart52 (Apr 23, 2012)

Same here Jasen. I've dealt with this company for around 20 years and you're right. Grab it quick and keep checking back around every 2 weeks or so. Somewhere around here, I still have a bunch of gears, pulleys and belts that I'm fixen on using sometime.


----------

